# which Cabinet to buy...



## jay4u (Jan 8, 2006)

hello group... i want to buy a cabinet..... my budget is 2k.... and i am only looking for cabinet.. i have already brought a powersafe PSU... and tell me what cabinet to go for based on the following specifications...

1. ATX form factor..... with my Asus A8NE board.... and 3000 Amd system
2. More space for drive the better... with atleast space for 4 hard drive
3. nice ventilation with as many fan as possible...like 4 fans 
4. It has to be roomy and hassle free
5. Less noise... and good body 
6. Stylish... in black mainly but with some touches


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 8, 2006)

the ones from kobian and intex are good enough

if u have the bucks go for a gamin cabinet from antec

and all specs should be inspected manually
coz model numbers are not readily available


----------



## jay4u (Jan 8, 2006)

okie... but can anyone give me shop names at laminton mumbai as dont know any shops over there which can give me a lot of variety to choose from... from my dealer i get cabinets like PERX iball etc... which i think is not from the company but local brands with label pasted.....


----------



## ashnik (Jan 9, 2006)

if ur really tight on budget, then I-box 522 is good for 600-700 bucks. good cooling system
*www.iballonline.com/product.asp?subcategory=Cabinets&productname=i522


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 10, 2006)

can also go for gaming cases from VIP-KPL
G100,G200,G300 for 2-3k


----------



## royal (Jan 10, 2006)

man don't go for IBall...they suck


----------



## mohit (Jan 10, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> man don't go for IBall...they suck



i totally agree. iball cabinets have the cheapest build quality. they are just good looking and nuthing else. strictly not recommended. try vip/frontech/antec sonata.


----------



## jay4u (Jan 12, 2006)

i had only once experience iball cabinet at my friend's place... and i am sorry to say but the quality was nothing les than pathetic.... so i do not want to go for iball model... i am going to look out for gaming cabinet low range from VIP....


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 12, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> royal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



egg.jhakly.. iball sucks bigtime. antec is best ( a bit pricy tho) for low price VIP is most appropriate.


----------



## ashnik (Jan 13, 2006)

ya guys i know that i-ball sucks, but they got the cheapest ones.


----------



## theraven (Jan 13, 2006)

so ?
ur entire system performance depends on the cabinet and its cooling capapbilities
why would u wanna buy a cheap and bad quality one ?

cabinet buys are VERY underestimated ...
plz guys .. take care of ur components get a decent cabinet
spend a few hundreds more and get a good looking and good quality cabinet .. its one of those one time buys .. like ur monitor ( tho not that expensive ) that u dont change for a long time


----------



## the mihir (Jan 14, 2006)

the VIP 1122 cabinet is a great buy

it costs about 1,200- 1,400
transparent side panel with a cool led fan...atx and all that is req.

it looks good and can give its antec counterparts a run for their money.

i am using it for 8 months with a p4 3.0... no over heating issues...


----------



## ashnik (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, how many CD drive bays does 1122 have?
And  does the price include SMPS? i don't think so. Which one should be installed? 400 W


----------



## royal (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah go for 400W from a reputed brand...


----------



## navino87 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have recently got Antec SONATA- I With True Power 380 W for Rs. 6350.

It sounds great but the performance is good.............


----------



## theraven (Jan 16, 2006)

his budget is 2k
and he already has a psu
read a lil guys


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jan 17, 2006)

jay4u said:
			
		

> i had only once experience iball cabinet at my friend's place... and i am sorry to say but the quality was nothing les than pathetic.... so i do not want to go for iball model... i am going to look out for gaming cabinet low range from VIP....


what do you mean by pathetic quality? bad cooling or anything else?


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jan 17, 2006)

the mihir said:
			
		

> the VIP 1122 cabinet is a great buy
> 
> it costs about 1,200- 1,400
> transparent side panel with a cool led fan...atx and all that is req.


 really? i had heard it costs 1600 or so.
cud u please post sum pics of it?the ones on kunhar site r not that detailed.


----------



## KKK (Jan 17, 2006)

*Guys Check This Out!*

Guys when somebody asks about cabs. all everybody has to say is Antec....i am sick of this...amn i ain't gonna spend 9K for a Cab!!!
check out this link :*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/gaming.html
i personally bought the G300 Model and installed 5 Fans!!!
all this in 4K.


----------



## jay4u (Jan 17, 2006)

how much g300 costs without smps... i have a powersafe smps which i will be using..... and intel mobo require an i/o sheild... will it fit in the cabinet... i have a 865 gbf mobo......


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 17, 2006)

VIP 1122  costs 1 k to max  1150  without psu 

VIP G 100 costs 2.1k to 2.3 k without psu ..

VIP G 200 costs 2.5 k without psu

VIP G 300  costs  3 k without psu

all are mumbai prices .. 

now u want transparent cabinet then go for G 100 its damn good .. I am using 1122 which is very good too ..just that G 100 is taller , and much broader than 1122 ..  and if u want a very good quality cabinet without transparent side window then .. G 300 suits the bill ..


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 18, 2006)

Got myself a G300 today.NOW I also want to MOD the CASE with Transparent side.
Any Clue any1 how 2 do that?


----------



## jay4u (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks yogi7272... i would most probably go for g 100.....I know the quality is very good and the ventilation will be also good with no heating problems.... but can someone comment on its features like.......
1. how many hdd it can hold
2. How quiet does it perform


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 18, 2006)

HDDS - 6

 PERFORMANCE - DAMN GOOD


----------



## jay4u (Jan 18, 2006)

tHANKS yogi7272... SEEMS LIKE I WILL GO BUY IT... LOOKING GOOD ALSO....


----------



## the mihir (Jan 18, 2006)

VIP 1122

DRIVE BAYS: 4+2
FRONT PANEL: 2 USB PORTS,
                      HEADPHONE JACK
                      MIC I

PRICE...NOT INCLUSIVE OF SMPS.....1600 EXTRA FOR 400W VIP SMPS

NO REAR EXAUST INCLUDED....USE A 120MM FAN.....80MM FANS SOUND LIKE JET ENGINES..... SORRY FOR THE DELAY...


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 18, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Got myself a G300 today.NOW I also want to MOD the CASE with Transparent side.
> Any Clue any1 how 2 do that?



take a hammer, and a chisel. band the sidepanel with the chisel in a straight line...thats the way its cut


----------



## ashnik (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks guys, my next cabinet will be atleast VIP


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 20, 2006)

sunmysore said:
			
		

> TechGuru#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think & THANK Me that at last I hav made my Final contact with my MAESTRO-LEGENDARY DA'VINCI, to hone ace up my Chisiling & Hammering skills.


----------



## jay4u (Jan 20, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> sunmysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To both of you.... Read THE DA VINCI CODE.... may be you could find a chisile or hammer used by DA VINCI himself......      Anyways... i like the g series cabinet and going for g 300 ....


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 20, 2006)

*aka.fotovista.com/dev/small/03030014.jpg



                  *test.maximumpc.com/images/Asus_Vento%20copy.jpg
    Asus Vento .......Available in India ...now !


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 21, 2006)

cost?


----------



## mohit (Jan 21, 2006)

around 8,000/- bucks.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 21, 2006)

i wouldn't want to pay that much for a cabinet....


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 21, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> sunmysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK both of you..i guess you'll be pleased to meet Da Vinci himself 

Do you read Digit? Turn to *Page 52, Digit Jan 2006 *

Heh..look @ mine cabby....its a cheapo Zebby one, every part modded to the max...

All paint scrapped, and cabby sanded to make a Lian Li finish  Check out the sidepanel...its a mirror!!!! but becomes transparent when a CCFL is lit inside..

*www.supload.com/thumbs/default/hahaha-345776.jpg

*www.supload.com/thumbs/default/lol-379861.jpg


*www.supload.com/thumbs/default/hehehe-993816.jpg

*www.supload.com/thumbs/default/muhuhahah.JPG

oh look...i make uber cool Fan grills as well 
*www.supload.com/thumbs/default/Copy%20of%20DSCN5255.JPG

OK...back to topic...G100, G200, G300 are overpriced, and has just plastic all over it...this is my opinion BTW


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah SANJAY,G300 is NOT THAT GR88 BUILD,
Take my word,I NOW HAVE IT!
(particular the Paint finish SUCKS!)


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jan 24, 2006)

I got Intex MonaLisa Cabinet...is it good ?

I liked the kunhar vip premium series .....

Iball is also good...


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 24, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Yeah SANJAY,G300 is NOT THAT GR88 BUILD,
> Take my word,I NOW HAVE IT!
> (particular the Paint finish SUCKS!)



hehe....

anyways...that cabby has gone for some advanced modding...in the meantime, got another zebby..it now has a transparent sidepanel, blowhole, etc...might sell if i get good offers....


----------



## royal (Jan 24, 2006)

hey sunmysore ... 

how about a tutorial buddy ???   

the least u could do is to inform us how did u get hold of that side panel and the tools needed ( with costs...offcourse )


----------



## jay4u (Jan 24, 2006)

Ya.. definitely hands up for a tutorial... i am really confused yaar.... first i hear g300 to be very good... and now people have other opinions about it....

I think i have to visit someone who has it... but the problem is none of the people i know has a VIP cabinet g #00.....

And kunhar's pics are not satisfactory enough... Can i get a link to any review in detail for a good budgetted cabinet... plzzzzzzx


----------



## andysmith45 (Jan 24, 2006)

Which is the best cabinet for under 1K. It should have good ventilation and front panel should have 2 USB 2.0 ports, headphone and microphone jacks.


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 25, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> hey sunmysore ...
> 
> how about a tutorial buddy ???
> 
> the least u could do is to inform us how did u get hold of that side panel and the tools needed ( with costs...offcourse )



well...tht modding took me more than 5 months 

writing a tut...even i have forgotten what all i did to it...lol

got the sidepanel with the cabby  it already came with a sidepanel, but the quality of acrylic was horseshit...it wud get scratched even if you touch it..one reason why i dont recommend readymade transparent sidepaenls...

tools...hacksaw for cutting, thats all  

@jay4u : no one reviews budget cabbys...all of them are one and the same 

anyways, whats up with the G series anyway?? door?? or that filty plastic  plastic isnt durable, gets scratches the instant u touch it...looks nice when bought, but in a onth you'll regret why you bought it...

If you really want a nice cabby, get the VIP ZB01. Its one of the best you can buy, and will beat antec and all others in VFM and performance


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, here is something for people like me....who dont like to spend on case very much... 

Now i got an intex pulsar case,  alongwith 450W colorsit power supply...

the PSU cost me Rs. 1500/-

Psu has 2 fans, one at the back one in the bottom, and rear is perforated.... very nice SMPS

and the case cost Rs.  600/-

But i liked this case very much, it has very very good design, 2 fans in the front, 2 fans in the rear, and the side is perforated from left corner, + a chimeny in centre of side panel.  2 front USB and front audio out and microphone in.

the case has not very good build quality, but i dont wanna jump on the case either, it has good arrangment for airflow.

so the case with PSU cost me around 2100+vat
and it is a really nice combination to buy i muxt say


This is all that i got today

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36674



All those rich guys out there dont start shouting at me telling me that this case has poor build quality and all the nonsense in this world, this is for people like me who like to spend less on the case, and more elsewhere......


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jan 26, 2006)

can u post sum scrnshots?
and wat xactly do u mean by poorquallity


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 27, 2006)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> can u post sum scrnshots?
> and wat xactly do u mean by poorquallity



Poor quality, like the i-box or i-ball cabinets...

if a fat guy sits on the cabinet when side panels are open, it might bend...
that is what i mean... 

dont have my cam right now... here is a poor pic..

*www.intextechnologies.com/india/images/pulsar.jpg


----------



## gags987 (Jan 28, 2006)

Well u can look for one from Asus or frontek .They are gud enough


----------



## Lukka (Jan 30, 2006)

i need some help here...i know nothing about cabinets...so can someone plz explain in short what all features to look for in a cabinet?i need a simple looking cabinet for under 2.5-3k...also need atleast 2 usb ports in front.
i'm planning to buy ASUS A8N-VM mobo with AMD64 3200+


----------



## Zaysen (Feb 5, 2006)

Please Go For Navtech Temperature Series Cabinets Especially one Model No:HTNT CB 2688A
This has front LCD Display of Inside Temperature and Twin Side Case Cooling Fans and Provisions to fit one front lower and back rear fans of 80mm type.It Costs Rs 1450-1550/- with 450 Watts Power Supply at Nehru Place in New Delhi. It Costed Rs 1550/- on 02/02/2006 when i assembled a new p4 computer for someone.

Thanks


----------



## royal (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah I agree with Zaysen ...   

I have been using a Navtech for the past 6 months   

its a very good choice ... however u can go for a better PSU  8)


----------



## mohit (Feb 6, 2006)

i could find the NavTech 2688B for you here,

*www.lotus4services.com/index.php?productID=423

looks pretty decent.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 8, 2006)

Lukka said:
			
		

> i need some help here...i know nothing about cabinets...so can someone plz explain in short what all features to look for in a cabinet?i need a simple looking cabinet for under 2.5-3k...also need atleast 2 usb ports in front.
> i'm planning to buy ASUS A8N-VM mobo with AMD64 3200+



is that including the PSU or excluding...???


----------



## jasukalbaguncle (Feb 10, 2006)

*i can help you.*

Buy an nav tech cabinet . Rs 1600 only man


----------



## chesss (Mar 8, 2006)

hey What brand or cabinet should i go for if My only criterion is to make a very quiet pc?


----------



## janitha (Mar 11, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> hey What brand or cabinet should i go for if My only criterion is a quiet cabinet?



Yes, I also would like to know the same thing.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Incinerator (Mar 13, 2006)

I recently purchased a Zebronics Antibiotic cabby. It cost me Rs.1950 without the psu (I already have an Antec). After purchasing it, while returning back home I additionally bought a cheap chinese ccfl (purple) for 80 bucks and pasted it with double-sided-adhesive-tape. Now the cabby looks kinda nice and didn't cost a bomb as well. 

mine is the black one 

****************************

*img54.imageshack.us/img54/9311/antibiotic4hv.jpg

ANTIBIOTIC
WITH  FRONT USB and AUDIO & 3 FANS
 * DISPLAYS TEMPERATURE,
 * GIVES ALARM,
 * TRANSPARENT WINDOW,
 * 3 LED COLOURFUL FANS and
 * 2 CD BUTTONS


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 13, 2006)

To Incinerator:

Mmm... Zebronics cases look cool! are they widely available?? What other cheaper yet big and cool looking cases do you know from Zebronics?? Please inform me soon .Also are the cases available without PSUs because i will purchase one separately. Your case looks cool!! But is its build quality good enough?? By the way my budget is 1000 max!

-Kaustav


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 13, 2006)

I bought VIP G-300 for 2600bucks with original Smps of 300W
Just bargain a bit.
Lamington road 
1st shop i visited said 3500
second same
third 3200
fourth 3000
then started bargaining 
then -----------> 2600 <-----------
THTS  it..


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 13, 2006)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> To Incinerator:
> 
> Mmm... Zebronics cases look cool! are they widely available?? What other cheaper yet big and cool looking cases do you know from Zebronics?? Please inform me soon .Also are the cases available without PSUs because i will purchase one separately. Your case looks cool!! But is its build quality good enough?? By the way my budget is 1000 max!
> 
> -Kaustav


1).Man at 1000 bucks dont buy a cabinet. U will only get cheap low quality one. So collect atleast 1500 then go for it.
2).I dont where do u stay but in lamington Zebronics cabinet r  widely available.
3). Quality of zebronics is OK frm othersu cant expect it to be same as Antec or say VIP. I mean not too low just bit little lower frm VIP in quality. 
See u can definately go for Zebronics they r much more better than others but not like Antec and VIP.
Since u r having low budget collect abt 1500 then go for zebronics..
HOpe u will agree on wht i said.
Actually wht i feel is tht cabinet r one time investment. further u dont look at it nor u tend to change it. so think logically
Bye


----------



## thinktwice (Mar 15, 2006)

*hi*



			
				TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> can also go for gaming cases from VIP-KPL
> G100,G200,G300 for 2-3k


wht is d exact price of these cab.??
r u sure it is under 3k??


----------



## Incinerator (Mar 21, 2006)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> To Incinerator:
> 
> Mmm... Zebronics cases look cool! are they widely available?? What other cheaper yet big and cool looking cases do you know from Zebronics?? Please inform me soon .Also are the cases available without PSUs because i will purchase one separately. Your case looks cool!! But is its build quality good enough?? By the way my budget is 1000 max!
> 
> -Kaustav



Sorry for the late reply bro  

 - *are they widely available??*
Zebby cabinets are very widely available. 

 - *What other cheaper yet big and cool looking cases do you know from Zebronics??*
Try looking at their website *www.zebronics.net

 - *Also are the cases available without PSUs *
Yes there are. My case originally came with a 400w PSU but I explicitly asked the vendor to remove it as I already have an Antec. He complied and subtracted the price of PSU.

 - *Your case looks cool!! But is its build quality good enough??*
Thanks mate  , yes its lighter and stronger than my prev cabinet.

 - *By the way my budget is 1000 max!*
I agree with ymhatre, cabinets are one time expenditure. So save a few more bucks and then go for one that suits u best. And you can try to mod your existing cabby. You can't add to its ruggedness but you can surely make it look much better. 
 - Try fitting 80mm fan on the top (hot air rises above and accumulates at the top part of cabinet, the fan would blow it out)
 - You can add another 80mm fan at side panel (it will blow fresh air directly at the cpu, thus reducing the temp further down)
 -An 80 mm fan at the rear side for blowing out hot air.

Try to go for fans with LED's as it adds the the looks.

You can go to some hardware walla and have the middle portion of the side panel cut in any fancy shape. Stick some acrylic sheet there for the transparent looks. Add a cheap chinese coloured slim cfl tube. It will look much better + it will be a lot cooler than before + it will cost you just a few hundreds.


----------

